# Installing VLC in FC-6???



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2007)

I am not able install VLC media player. yum says some dependencies are missing.

i downloaded vlc.rpm to OperaDownloads folder in the Home directory. See the complete terminal log. I have also tried it with the rpm command.


```
$ cd OperaDownloads
$ su
Password: 
[root@localhost OperaDownloads]# ls
gpg_pubkey_jean-paul.saman.asc  vlc-0.8.5-1.i386.rpm
[root@localhost OperaDownloads]# rpm -ivh vlc-0.8.5-1.i386.rpm
error: Failed dependencies:
        a52dec is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        arts is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libartsc.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libdbus-1.so.1 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libdirac_decoder.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libdirac_encoder.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libdvbpsi.so.3 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libdvbpsi3 >= 0.1.3 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libdvdcss >= 1.2.8 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libdvdnav.so.4 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libfaad.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libfribidi.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libfribidi0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libgnutls.so.11 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libgnutls.so.11(GNUTLS_REL_1_0_9) is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libid3tag.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libmad >= 0.15.0b is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libmad.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libmp4v2.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libmpcdec.so.3 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libslang-utf8.so.1 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libtwolame.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6) is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_baseu_net-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_baseu_xml-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6) is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6) is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6.2) is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_html-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_qa-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.6.so.0 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        mozilla >= 1.7.13 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
        wxGTK >= 2.4.2 is needed by vlc-0.8.5-1.i386
[root@localhost OperaDownloads]# yum install vlc-0.8.5-1.i386.rpm
Loading "installonlyn" plugin
Setting up Install Process
Setting up repositories
Reading repository metadata in from local files
primary.xml.gz            100% |=========================|  94 kB    00:06     
################################################## 342/342
Parsing package install arguments
Examining vlc-0.8.5-1.i386.rpm: vlc - 0.8.5-1.i386
Marking vlc-0.8.5-1.i386.rpm to be installed
Resolving Dependencies
--> Populating transaction set with selected packages. Please wait.
---> Package vlc.i386 0:0.8.5-1 set to be updated
--> Running transaction check
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi.so.3 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libslang-utf8.so.1 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6.2) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libfaad.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: wxGTK >= 2.4.2 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11(GNUTLS_REL_1_0_9) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_baseu_net-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmad >= 0.15.0b for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdirac_encoder.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libtwolame.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: a52dec for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: arts for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libartsc.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmad.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdnav.so.4 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_baseu_xml-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_html-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmp4v2.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: mozilla >= 1.7.13 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdirac_decoder.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so.0(WXU_2.6) for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdcss >= 1.2.8 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi3 >= 0.1.3 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_baseu-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libid3tag.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_qa-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libwx_gtk2u_xrc-2.6.so.0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdbus-1.so.1 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libmpcdec.so.3 for package: vlc
--> Restarting Dependency Resolution with new changes.
--> Populating transaction set with selected packages. Please wait.
---> Downloading header for twolame to pack into transaction set.
twolame-0.3.10-1.lvn6.i38 100% |=========================| 4.2 kB    00:00     
---> Package twolame.i386 0:0.3.10-1.lvn6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for wxGTK to pack into transaction set.
wxGTK-2.6.3-2.6.3.2.3.fc6 100% |=========================|  24 kB    00:01     
---> Package wxGTK.i386 0:2.6.3-2.6.3.2.3.fc6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for libdvdnav to pack into transaction set.
libdvdnav-0.1.10-2.lvn6.i 100% |=========================| 3.9 kB    00:00     
---> Package libdvdnav.i386 0:0.1.10-2.lvn6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for SDL_image to pack into transaction set.
SDL_image-1.2.5-4.fc6.i38 100% |=========================| 6.2 kB    00:00     
---> Package SDL_image.i386 0:1.2.5-4.fc6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for libdvdcss to pack into transaction set.
libdvdcss-1.2.9-4.lvn6.i3 100% |=========================| 4.4 kB    00:00     
---> Package libdvdcss.i386 0:1.2.9-4.lvn6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for a52dec to pack into transaction set.
a52dec-0.7.4-10.lvn6.i386 100% |=========================| 4.9 kB    00:00     
---> Package a52dec.i386 0:0.7.4-10.lvn6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for dirac-libs to pack into transaction set.
dirac-libs-0.7.0-1.fc6.i3 100% |=========================| 4.4 kB    00:00     
---> Package dirac-libs.i386 0:0.7.0-1.fc6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for compat-slang to pack into transaction set.
compat-slang-1.4.9-27.2.2 100% |=========================| 7.8 kB    00:00     
---> Package compat-slang.i386 0:1.4.9-27.2.2 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for faad2 to pack into transaction set.
faad2-2.0-19.20050131.lvn 100% |=========================| 6.2 kB    00:00     
---> Package faad2.i386 0:2.0-19.20050131.lvn6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for libmp4v2 to pack into transaction set.
libmp4v2-1.5.0.1-3.fc6.i3 100% |=========================| 4.5 kB    00:00     
---> Package libmp4v2.i386 0:1.5.0.1-3.fc6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for libmpcdec to pack into transaction set.
libmpcdec-1.2.2-4.fc6.i38 100% |=========================| 3.8 kB    00:00     
---> Package libmpcdec.i386 0:1.2.2-4.fc6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for arts to pack into transaction set.
arts-1.5.6-0.1.fc6.i386.r 100% |=========================|  23 kB    00:01     
---> Package arts.i386 8:1.5.6-0.1.fc6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for fribidi to pack into transaction set.
fribidi-0.10.7-5.1.i386.r 100% |=========================| 4.9 kB    00:00     
---> Package fribidi.i386 0:0.10.7-5.1 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for libmad to pack into transaction set.
libmad-0.15.1b-4.lvn6.i38 100% |=========================| 5.0 kB    00:00     
---> Package libmad.i386 0:0.15.1b-4.lvn6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for libid3tag to pack into transaction set.
libid3tag-0.15.1b-3.fc6.i 100% |=========================| 5.0 kB    00:00     
---> Package libid3tag.i386 0:0.15.1b-3.fc6 set to be updated
--> Running transaction check
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi.so.3 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libsndfile.so.1 for package: twolame
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi3 >= 0.1.3 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvdread for package: libdvdnav
--> Processing Dependency: libsndfile.so.1(libsndfile.so.1.0) for package: twolame
--> Processing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdbus-1.so.1 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: mozilla >= 1.7.13 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11(GNUTLS_REL_1_0_9) for package: vlc
--> Restarting Dependency Resolution with new changes.
--> Populating transaction set with selected packages. Please wait.
---> Downloading header for libdvdread to pack into transaction set.
libdvdread-0.9.7-2.fc6.i3 100% |=========================| 5.6 kB    00:00     
---> Package libdvdread.i386 0:0.9.7-2.fc6 set to be updated
---> Downloading header for libsndfile to pack into transaction set.
libsndfile-1.0.17-1.fc6.i 100% |=========================| 6.4 kB    00:00     
---> Package libsndfile.i386 0:1.0.17-1.fc6 set to be updated
--> Running transaction check
--> Processing Dependency: libfribidi0 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi.so.3 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdvbpsi3 >= 0.1.3 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libdbus-1.so.1 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: mozilla >= 1.7.13 for package: vlc
--> Processing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11(GNUTLS_REL_1_0_9) for package: vlc
--> Finished Dependency Resolution
Error: Missing Dependency: libfribidi0 is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: libdvbpsi.so.3 is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11(GNUTLS_REL_1_0_9) is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: libgnutls.so.11 is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: mozilla >= 1.7.13 is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: libdvbpsi3 >= 0.1.3 is needed by package vlc
Error: Missing Dependency: libdbus-1.so.1 is needed by package vlc
[root@localhost OperaDownloads]#
```

Please help!! I am not able to play media files in totem and rythmbox, so tried to install vlc.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Dude @unknown.u need to configure "pirut" or "yum" to resolve the dependency hell u just faced.just google for FC6 Yum and follow that.
else go manually download all the dependencies which  VLC rpm errors out.install them and finally install vlc.
u can configure yum.its easy provided u got internet working on fedora.
even u can install latest vlc from yum repositories rather than muscling with vlc rpm.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=523901


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Dude @unknown.u need to configure "pirut" or "yum" to resolve the dependency hell u just faced.just google for FC6 Yum and follow that.
> else go manually download all the dependencies which  VLC rpm errors out.install them and finally install vlc.
> u can configure yum.its easy provided u got internet working on fedora.
> even u can install latest vlc from yum repositories rather than muscling with vlc rpm.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=523901


Man all other updation, installation, etc i am able to do using yum. I today updated gaim, evolution and kernel.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2007)

then try adding *atrpms.net/dist/fc6/ for VLC deps?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> then try adding *atrpms.net/dist/fc6/ for VLC deps?


I added livna repos as suggested on vlc site.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 13, 2007)

It's better to use atrpms or livina or whatever unless they've solved the incompatibility problems. Last I had heard, mixing those repositories would cause a lot of headaches.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 13, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> It's better to use atrpms or livina or whatever unless they've solved the incompatibility problems. Last I had heard, mixing those repositories would cause a lot of headaches.


Thanks for the info  You saved me from a great danger. 

*UPDATE:*

Installed VLC and it is also playing MP3s. Anyway thanks for your replies.


----------



## singalg (Aug 17, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info  You saved me from a great danger.
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Installed VLC and it is also playing MP3s. Anyway thanks for your replies.


Hi There,

I am trying to install the vlc media player on RHEL 5. I have downloaded the rpm package: videolan-client-0.8.5-2.fc5.i386.rpm, extracted it, and tried to run: "rpm -i vlc-0.8.5-1.i386.rpm". 
I get error abt failed dependencies.

As u got it installed successfully, can you please advise on the steps to be followed to get this installation done. Will really appreciate your help.

Thanks,
-singalg


----------



## praka123 (Aug 17, 2007)

^this is the problem.u have to manually download and install each and every rpms it errors out.there is a tool called yum-which manages ur packages.also there is no such superiority for RHEL without a subscription and u need RHEL only if u run production servers  get fedora 7 latest it is the Redhat successor with latest packages and user-friendly too.
*fedorafaq.org 
*fedoraproject.org
or even Debian,Ubuntu are at ur option
*ubuntu.com
*debian.org


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 17, 2007)

singalg said:
			
		

> Hi There,
> 
> I am trying to install the vlc media player on RHEL 5. I have downloaded the rpm package: videolan-client-0.8.5-2.fc5.i386.rpm, extracted it, and tried to run: "rpm -i vlc-0.8.5-1.i386.rpm".
> I get error abt failed dependencies.
> ...


I downloaded livna repository for yum the default package manager in Redhat OSes. Then as root typed {code]yum install vlc[/code]

yum will download the required dependencies.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

Offtopic : Aaha.. "The Unknown" is now the known..... Gotcha Nilesh


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 18, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Offtopic : Aaha.. "The Unknown" is now the known..... Gotcha Nilesh


Proof?   What proof do you have?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2007)

> Last edited by The Unknown : Today at 10:25 PM.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 18, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Proof?   What proof do you have?


I have lots of them. One of them which I presented to you on your first day of creating this ID.


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 20, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I have lots of them. One of them which I presented to you on your first day of creating this ID.


I did not ask you a proof.


----------

